# Lack Of Salt



## Transk53 (Aug 22, 2014)

I asked a work mate this morning why I am getting cramp in my right foot. He reckons it is because of a lack of salt in my system. Makes sense as I do not use or take very much salt in my food. Now here is the thing, if I used more salt in my cooking, would that negate the need for supplements do you think? A pinch of salt in everything maybe. I literally only use salt on chips (fries). I am more of a pepper fan.


----------



## K-man (Aug 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I asked a work mate this morning why I am getting cramp in my right foot. He reckons it is because of a lack of salt in my system. Makes sense as I do not use or take very much salt in my food. Now here is the thing, if I used more salt in my cooking, would that negate the need for supplements do you think? A pinch of salt in everything maybe. I literally only use salt on chips (fries). I am more of a pepper fan.


Normally there is more than enough salt in the food that we eat. Salt supplements are only recommended for workers in really hot conditions such as foundries. High performance athletes have tailored electrolyte replacements but these generally are not high in salt. Perhaps you could try some magnesium tablets which we used to recommend for cramps. They seemed to give reasonable relief although more recent reports suggest they may not be better than placebo.
:asian:


----------



## Instructor (Aug 22, 2014)

K-man said:


> Normally there is more than enough salt in the food that we eat. Salt supplements are only recommended for workers in really hot conditions such as foundries. High performance athletes have tailored electrolyte replacements but these generally are not high in salt. Perhaps you could try some magnesium tablets which we used to recommend for cramps. They seemed to give reasonable relief although more recent reports suggest they may not be better than placebo.
> :asian:



Of course sodium is a leading electrolyte...

Potassium is great substitute.  Perhaps more strawberries, bananas, and Kiwi.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 22, 2014)

And of course you should know that all salt is not the same. Regular table salt is highly processed. Our bodies need salt for health but it needs to be as close to natural as possible.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 22, 2014)

i've always relied on supplements to give me evertything that i need.

i use Superpump Maxx before i train and cnp's pro recover after training - i also use plenty of creatine too.  the foodstuffs - there's bucket loads of everything in a box of cereal - so try shredded wheat or weetabix and put fresh fruit on top of it -- also things like tomatos are loaded in natural salts, vitamins and other antioxidants.  stay away from pre packed stuff if you can cos they're loaded in sugar and very little of anything good.

eat more salad - as a rule you put your own amount of salt on a salad.

other thing - if you drink more lucozade sport which is also rich in everything that your body needs to stay hydrated.

just some of my thoughts.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the replies. I would not touch table salt as I was aware that it is not too healthy. I use proper pepper with a grinder, so would do the same for salt. Tend to eat bananas with low fat yogurt daily, but may throw in some kiwi fruit as well. Unfortunately I am of the minority that can't stand strawberrys


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 22, 2014)

the cereals are well worth checking out  and you could chop your banana up and put it on topp of your cereal to help it taste better


----------



## Carol (Aug 22, 2014)

Electrolytes aren't the only reason though.   

Are your foot cramps happening when you are performing strenuous exercise or perspiring a lot, or are they also happening when you are going about more daily activities?


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 22, 2014)

Carol said:


> Electrolytes aren't the only reason though.
> 
> Are your foot cramps happening when you are performing strenuous exercise or perspiring a lot, or are they also happening when you are going about more daily activities?



In the mornings sometimes and it is painful for a few secs when first standing up. During work it happens as well, although it disappears quite quickly.


----------



## Carol (Aug 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> In the mornings sometimes and it is painful for a few secs when first standing up. During work it happens as well, although it disappears quite quickly.



I'm just a wilderness medic but to me that doesn't sound like an electrolyte imbalance.  Usually cramping from lack of electrolytes happens after electrolytes are lost through sweat.  Its also more common to have such cramps be more widespread or in larger muscle groups.  Its not impossible for salt to be the root cause, but personally it wouldn't be my first guess.  

Foot and lower leg cramps are sometimes associated with low potassium (bananas, avocados, dark leafy greens, salmon, white beans all good sources) or low vitamin D (20 minutes sun exposure with your face and hands uncovered often sufficient) but they can also be a symptom of a deeper issue as well.   Might consider talking this over with a doc.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 23, 2014)

Carol said:


> I'm just a wilderness medic but to me that doesn't sound like an electrolyte imbalance.  Usually cramping from lack of electrolytes happens after electrolytes are lost through sweat.  Its also more common to have such cramps be more widespread or in larger muscle groups.  Its not impossible for salt to be the root cause, but personally it wouldn't be my first guess.
> 
> Foot and lower leg cramps are sometimes associated with low potassium (bananas, avocados, dark leafy greens, salmon, white beans all good sources) or low vitamin D (20 minutes sun exposure with your face and hands uncovered often sufficient) but they can also be a symptom of a deeper issue as well.   Might consider talking this over with a doc.



Been looking at this from a different angle. My Sister has vitamin B issues which may run in the family. Googled some of the symptoms and there is a possible match. Going to get a appointment with my doc as a blood test seems a prudent course of action.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 23, 2014)

if it is vit b deficiency then eat more cereals cos they're loaded with vit's and min's 

hope you get yourself sorted out


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> if it is vit b deficiency then eat more cereals cos they're loaded with vit's and min's
> 
> hope you get yourself sorted out



I think it should be, start eating cereals. Usually due to working long hours, the local McDonalds was easier  I normally now (aside from the odd McMuffin) eat a Banana in the morning and then a Yogurt at work. It is 50/50 though, like a lot people I also can skip brekkie and eat later. Thinking of trying breakfast shakes. I imagine that is something that you know about?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 23, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I asked a work mate this morning why I am getting cramp in my right foot. He reckons it is because of a lack of salt in my system. Makes sense as I do not use or take very much salt in my food. Now here is the thing, if I used more salt in my cooking, would that negate the need for supplements do you think? A pinch of salt in everything maybe. I literally only use salt on chips (fries). I am more of a pepper fan.



Short episodes of cramping when you first wake is really really really unlikely to be related to anything you do or do not eat. Cramps from electrolyte imbalances tend to be long, and there would be a reason for the electrolytes to be out of balance - prolonged heavy sweating, diarrhea or vomiting, for example.

What you're describing is commonly thought to happen because the muscles have been slack for so long while you're sleeping (this has not been proven by any solid studies, but it makes sense and no other cause has been identified), and there really is no specific treatment.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Short episodes of cramping when you first wake is really really really unlikely to be related to anything you do or do not eat. Cramps from electrolyte imbalances tend to be long, and there would be a reason for the electrolytes to be out of balance - prolonged heavy sweating, diarrhea or vomiting, for example.
> 
> What you're describing is commonly thought to happen because the muscles have been slack for so long while you're sleeping (this has not been proven by any solid studies, but it makes sense and no other cause has been identified), and there really is no specific treatment.



I was still thinking that myself. I suppose it could also be just aches and pains due to the schedule that I have keep. I fit everything in around a 60 hour working week. I'm probably stretching tendons and such like that have been lazy for a few years. Despite having a physical job in terms of walking, perhaps I am not recovering enough over night. That would make some sense to me. Anyway, I am going to get a supplement for the electrolytes and see if that helps. From you written so far, that would seem to be the culprit.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> if it is vit b deficiency then eat more cereals cos they're loaded with vit's and min's
> 
> hope you get yourself sorted out



Interested fact about cereals and "vitamins and minerals".  Just because they spray coat it on there, doesn't mean that our body processes it in the same ways as the naturally occurring vitamin.

Many moons ago, when I was a Chemistry major in college, we got a box of "Total" cereal (the one with 100% of many things) and opened it up.  We put it in a beaker and soaked it in saline water until it was very mushy.  We then placed it in a magnetic centrefuge and spun it.  When we pulled the magnet out, it was literally covered with a light iron dust/powder.  Yep, that's right, your iron supplement in the cereal is literally that. Iron powder.

While supplements _may _help.  Your best bet is to still eat as much natural healthy veggies and fruits as possible.  I remember one person advocated the "rainbow diet".  You should try to eat a veggie of each color of the rainbow each day to get variety and what you need.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 23, 2014)

don't get me wrong i'm certainly not advocating eating only cereals cos there's lots of things that'll br good for you

one that i remember reading about was KALE and what i can gather it's loaded with all sorts of good stuff so maybe try that if you're deficient in vit's and min's


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 23, 2014)

That is the problem these day's with food, your wading through a minefield bigger than El Alamein. You think you got it licked, then some foodie type tells you something is now bad for you. It is a shame that I do not like Sprouts, my late Nan told me that it is important to eat them because they are genuinely good for you. I have bought a tub of multi-vitamins and I'll that ago and see what happens.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> don't get me wrong i'm certainly not advocating eating only cereals cos there's lots of things that'll br good for you
> 
> one that i remember reading about was KALE and what i can gather it's loaded with all sorts of good stuff so maybe try that if you're deficient in vit's and min's



I didn't think that you were advocating just eating cereals.  I just kind of used that as an example of how vitamins/minerals are artificially added to foods and our body doesn't process them the same way as it it came from a natural food.


----------



## Reedone816 (Aug 24, 2014)

Too much salt= thirsty.
Is it really can sap the nutrient that it will prevent to be absorbed by our body?
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2014)

I use to sweat like no other till my judo coach asked me if I eat salt much. 

I responded with no i never add salt to my food and I pretty much barely used it while cooking. 

He suggested I upped my salt intake a small amount so I started to use sea salt and pink Himalayan salt in my cooking and after about a year of slowly adding a bit of extra sodium to my diet my over sweating condition became allot more normal.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 26, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> I use to sweat like no other till my judo coach asked me if I eat salt much.
> 
> I responded with no i never add salt to my food and I pretty much barely used it while cooking.
> 
> He suggested I upped my salt intake a small amount so I started to use sea salt and pink Himalayan salt in my cooking and after about a year of slowly adding a bit of extra sodium to my diet my over sweating condition became allot more normal.



Point taken and thanks


----------

